# Reflections -- Not What you Think!



## D-B-J (Sep 15, 2014)

ORRRR... maybe it was. Ha!

The original plan for tonight was to photograph my mother and the pups, then the sunset, then relax. However, we got to Jamestown late, I barely had time to photograph my mother before the sun went down, and I wasn't able to get any proper sunset pictures. On our way back I suggested we stop in town so I could take a few frames of the Newport Bridge. It was a beautiful and clear night, perfect for capturing the bridge. For me, the reflections on the water are really what brings this image all together.
Nikon D800
Nikon 85mm 1.8G
Natural light




Reflections by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Comments and Critiques please!
Jake


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 15, 2014)

It feels slanted just slightly or something.. I wish there were a bit more space at the bottom and less at the top I think but its really a nice capture overall!


----------



## pthrift (Sep 15, 2014)

I like it. I disagree about less bottom more top- I wouldn't like it as well if it cut the reflection off.

Nicely captured


----------



## Desi (Sep 15, 2014)

Cool shot.  Lots of abstract possibilities as well, I think, without the bridge tying you to reality.

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 16, 2014)

pthrift said:


> I like it. I disagree about less bottom more top- I wouldn't like it as well if it cut the reflection off.
> 
> Nicely captured



You quoted me backwards  lol I said the opposite.


----------



## annamaria (Sep 16, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> It feels slanted just slightly or something.. I wish there were a bit more space at the bottom and less at the top I think but its really a nice capture overall!



What she said ^^^


----------



## pthrift (Sep 16, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> You quoted me backwards  lol I said the opposite.



You know, that's what happens when you're half asleep reading! 

So with that in mind; apparently we agree


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice. I was hoping all the lights on the bridge were strobes


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 16, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Very nice. I was hoping all the lights on the bridge were strobes



Wouldn't that have been cool...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 16, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> It feels slanted just slightly or something.. I wish there were a bit more space at the bottom and less at the top I think but its really a nice capture overall!



I think that's because the bridge is higher on the left side--as the camera was perfectly level and so is the horizon. So it was a "choose one piece to make level, cause you can't have both!" Type situation. Lemme go and re edit and see how it looks if I level the bridge out.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 16, 2014)

I would maybe try leveling it off of the (sorry for my lack of technical terms regarding the bridge lol) big pole things supporting the bridge. The big black things. I think I'm making it worse. I hope you know what the heck I am even saying. I need more sleep. lol


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 16, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> I would maybe try leveling it off of the (sorry for my lack of technical terms regarding the bridge lol) big pole things supporting the bridge. The big black things. I think I'm making it worse. I hope you know what the heck I am even saying. I need more sleep. lol


Makes sense. I'll rework it, you nap. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 16, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> I would maybe try leveling it off of the (sorry for my lack of technical terms regarding the bridge lol) big pole things supporting the bridge. The big black things. I think I'm making it worse. I hope you know what the heck I am even saying. I need more sleep. lol


The piers? I don't know if that's the right term. Anyway, I updated the original post with a straightened version--it looks better.  Good call!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 16, 2014)

Better I think for sure! No nap for me though.. not til the 2 year old does. lol


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 16, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> Better I think for sure! No nap for me though.. not til the 2 year old does. lol



My niece (5 months) is currently passed out at our house. So it's work time! 

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timor (Sep 17, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> ORRRR... maybe it was. Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oly Molly, where is the alien space ship landing ?


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 17, 2014)

timor said:


> Oly Molly, where is the alien space ship landing ?



Haha


----------



## kdthomas (Sep 18, 2014)

[QUOTE="timor, post: 3319546, member: 89234"
Oly Molly, where is the *alien space ship landing* ?[/QUOTE]

At the risk of going completely O/T ... I was watching a documentary on the making of Close Encounters ... and the effect guys made the blinky, busy underside of the mothership from a shot of the L.A. night skyline from up in the mountains, then superimposed that onto the bottom surface of the model. Sorry, just made me think of that.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 18, 2014)

kdthomas said:


> [QUOTE="timor, post: 3319546, member: 89234"
> Oly Molly, where is the *alien space ship landing* ?



At the risk of going completely O/T ... I was watching a documentary on the making of Close Encounters ... and the effect guys made the blinky, busy underside of the mothership from a shot of the L.A. night skyline from up in the mountains, then superimposed that onto the bottom surface of the model. Sorry, just made me think of that.[/QUOTE]


No! Terribly off topic. You're fired.


----------



## snerd (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice! How did you shoot a 139 second exposure? Using the ND's? Or Bulb mode?


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 18, 2014)

snerd said:


> Nice! How did you shoot a 139 second exposure? Using the ND's? Or Bulb mode?




I used bulb mode and my Vello Shutterboss [emoji106] no ND's, just low ISO and mid aperture.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 18, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > I would maybe try leveling it off of the (sorry for my lack of technical terms regarding the bridge lol) big pole things supporting the bridge. The big black things. I think I'm making it worse. I hope you know what the heck I am even saying. I need more sleep. lol
> ...



Those are called 'pylons'. Nice photo BTW.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 18, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > frommrstomommy said:
> ...



That's the word! Thanks.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 18, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> Those are called 'pylons'. Nice photo BTW.



Definitely not even remotely near the tip of my tongue lol


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 19, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Those are called 'pylons'. Nice photo BTW.
> ...



No?


----------



## paigew (Sep 19, 2014)

nice shot! The lines in the water are so interesting.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 19, 2014)

paigew said:


> nice shot! The lines in the water are so interesting.




Aren't they?!


----------

